# Ordered a P1 Trek Domane SLR7! Cant wait...



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

While my goal is strictly weightloss... Im pretty comfortable and happy with the bike!

I will replace the wheels with HED Belgium Plus 32f/32b with White Industries hubs and DT Swiss Comp double-butted spokes with brass nipples. Im also debating in purchasing a power meter (Pioneer) to get some data in my rides since Im very much a numbers type of guy.

Im curious on recommended tires for the bike? I will mainly be road riding but the streets near my house arent the smoothest.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats! Very exciting and i'm excited to see the pictures. 

power meters are great for the numbers, my riding has become more consistent and i've gotten stronger from my power meter. I have a stages left arm. I also like the Cyclops pedals. Easy to fit, adjust, change battery, etc. 

For tires, the Bontrager R3 and AW2 are great tires. I recommend those.


----------



## Duffdaddy (May 5, 2016)

Can I ask what made you decide to say no to the Synapse and Roubaix Future Shock?


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Duffdaddy said:


> Can I ask what made you decide to say no to the Synapse and Roubaix Future Shock?


Synapse was truly my first choice because I always liked Cannondale. If I were to get one, I would have preferred this years parts with last years color scheme (Cannondale Green.) But, this years color scheme was just so ugly to me... 

In regards to Roubaix... #1 was the fact that the bike states it has a weight limit of 240. Im well over that... i know the tire size cap was 28 on a non-disc bike and I was "told" the cap on the disc bike was also 28? Thats not logical but then I didnt give Roubaix much of a look since I found out about its weight limit. I did test ride the bike multiple times and I felt the future shock to feel weird. I had to make a hard brake because of a pot hole and I felt the "future shock" piece take place by dipping a little bit more than I expected. The lbs just told me that happens and you get used to it after awhile. 

Overall, I went with the Domane mainly for tire size and since this was going to be my "nice bike"... I wanted to pick a color scheme that would make me happy. Im currently into Orange right now so... I picked my Radioactive Orange and RadioActive Yellow for the highlights! Plus, I felt the ride to be the 2nd best... first was the Synapse. But then again... fugly color scheme for the Synapse.


----------



## Gladius (Apr 6, 2017)

My Project One Domane SLR7 arrived two weeks ago. I've ridden it 4 times since then (thanks, late snows!). I love it so far, although I need to find the source of some creaking. I can definitely tell the difference between the seatpost slider up high vs down low.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's beautiful! Looks great. Is the creak near your BB? Check your cleats. If they are older, some cleans need oil.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Gladius said:


> My Project One Domane SLR7 arrived two weeks ago.


I love the blue and gray! Way better looking the black or white option I had when I bought my Domane a few years back.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks nice!

FWIW - mine had a clicking sound. It turned out to be in the pedals.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Very nice colors. Im always wondering how many colors is too much? It looks like you have the same theory of max of 3 colors that I was thinking... my main colors are orange base with yellow accents and then black handlebar tape/seat/logo...

Its amazing that I wasnt able to find many examples of colors for the P1 to get some ideas. But, I love the blue on this bike!


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Lovely bike. The blue and black looks fab. I picked up my project one a few weeks back. Went for the madone 9. 

Regarding tyres ive been riding continental GP4000ll 25c







for a couple of years. I find then excellent and not very susceptible to punctures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

My Trek Domane is home! I will be uploading pictures once I figure out how to do so!


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

I recently took delivery of my Domane SLR 6 (I went disc too!!). As a clyde I'm totally impressed with the Domane and how good it is at absorbing the bumps but still give a stiff ride. I'm happy with my decision to go Domane over Spec. Not an easy choice. 

I've been keeping my slider about the middle and find it's a good position for me on the road.


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm interested to hear how you like the HED's. I had a set of Derby rims built up with DT 240 hubs from my wheel builder. They are due in from FedEx May 2. 

I'm happy with the 32mm Bontrager 3 that came on my Domane BUT I do have a set of Schwable 28's waiting for the carbon rims. I'm wondering how wide the 28's end up being after they are mounted on the wider Derby rims.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> My Trek Domane is home! I will be uploading pictures once I figure out how to do so!


Well, let's see it please!!!


----------



## GaryGnu (May 25, 2017)

Gladius said:


> View attachment 318597
> 
> My Project One Domane SLR7 arrived two weeks ago. I've ridden it 4 times since then (thanks, late snows!). I love it so far, although I need to find the source of some creaking. I can definitely tell the difference between the seatpost slider up high vs down low.


Is that Matte Metallic Charcoal?


----------



## Gladius (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes, matte metallic charcoal over matte metallic waterloo. You can tell the charcoal is metallic, but you really can't tell the waterloo blue is. I love the scheme.



GaryGnu said:


> Is that Matte Metallic Charcoal?


----------

